# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Desembalses controlados en el Guadalquivir y el Guadalete por las lluvias

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...20lluvias.aspx

*Desembalses controlados en el Guadalquivir y el Guadalete por las lluvias*

*Con el objetivo de cumplir con los  resguardos de seguridad y evitar inundaciones*

02/03/2013



La buena situación de los embalses andaluces garantiza una campaña de plena normalidad. En el Guadalquivir y en el Guadalete, con los embalses al 85% y 87% de su capacidad respectivamente, se están efectuando incluso desde hace tiempo algunos desembalses controlados para cumplir con los resguardos de seguridad, según informa La Voz del Regadío Andaluz, el boletín electrónico de la Federación de Asociaciones de Regantes de Andalucía (Feragua).   En hasta 22 presas del Guadalquivir y Guadalete se han llegado a hacer en las últimas semanas estos desembalses controlados, con el objetivo de cumplir con los  resguardos de seguridad necesarios para laminar las avenidas y evitar las inundaciones
    Es previsible que siga lloviendo en las próximas semanas  y por tanto, que estos desembalses se tenga que continuar efectuándose 

    Lo seguro y positivo para el regadío, es que tenemos asegurada una dotación normal para las dos próximas campañas y si hacemos un uso eficiente del recurso, incluso para una tercera de acuerdo con los Planes de Sequías aprobados.

----------


## FranciscoJose

hola, me gustaria ver un desemblase en vivo pero solo tengo disponible el sabado y el domingo, ¿hay posibilidad de saber exactamente que dia y a que hora desembalsa algun pantano cercano a jaen? por ejemplo el viernes de antes o el mismo sabado para no hacer el viaje en valde.
gracias

----------


## REEGE

Hola Francisco José bienvenido al foro y gracias por registrarte. Te adjunto una página donde podrás verlo...
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Desembalses.aspx

----------


## FranciscoJose

¡¡que rapido!!, en la parte superior pone "datos no contrastados" ¿quiere decir eso que no es seguro 100% que este desalojando agua?, entiendo que todos los cuadritos que aparecen estan desaguando ¿es asi no?, lo que tengo que hace es mirarlo antes de salir si existe el cuadrito me pongo a hacer kilometros, imagino que la cantidad que aparece al pinchar son los m3 de salida.
mucha gracias reege.

----------


## Luján

Lo de datos no contrastados significa que los datos llegan directamente de los sensores en las presas a la web, sin pasar ningún proceso de validación ni ser revisados personalmente.

Aún así, lo más probable es que si el SAIH indica que está aliviando, lo esté.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Francisco José si vas en ésta semana seguro que verás desembalses... El Guadalmena, Tranco, Giribaile, Bolera, Guadalén, Jándula, Quiebrajano... seguro que te dan la opción de vivir un buen desembalse!
Eso si, deberías compartirlo en fotos con todos que te lo agradeceremos enormemente!!
Un abrazo.
Ah y eso consultarlo antes de salir!! :Wink:

----------


## FranciscoJose

este sabado lo tengo comprometido y no se si podre ir pero me gustaria, desde luego si voy y consigo hacer fotos estaran aqui, ¿cual me recomendais como expectacular?, no sea que luego no pueda ver la salida de agua, por lo que he visto el quiebrajano que es el que me pilla mas cerca tiene cortado el acceso y no hay forma de verla, me gustaria ir con mi mujer y mis peques.

gracias, sois muy efectivos.

----------


## REEGE

Si aparece por aquí Juanlo, el seguro que será quien te recomendará el mejor...
De todas formas yo me daría una "vuelta" por las fotos de desembalses de los mismos que los tendrás en sus diferentes hilos y en que más te guste... Yo de todas formas eligiría alguno con algún sitio para comer y ya hacéis un vieje completo y los críos seguro que se lo pasan en grande.
A mi la Bolera me encanta y tiene un camping cerquita donde cuando yo estaba se comía genial.
El Guadalén me parece que cerca tiene una pedanía o algo así donde existe un sitio para comer tambien muy bueno.
Casi todos tendrán sitios cerca donde seguir disfrutando.
Un saludo y luego nos cuentas.

----------


## FranciscoJose

tomo nota, a ver si aparece Juanlo, mirare las fotos a ver cual me gusta mas, gracias

----------


## juanlo

Hola Francisco. Si quieres ver varios desmbalses vete a Linares y desde ahí tienes muy cerca varios embalses:
El Rumblar, La Fernandina, Guadalén, Molino de Guadalen (aguas abajo del Guadalén y cerca de la pedanía del mismo nombre) Giribaile y en la autovía de jaen está el de Menjíbar.
Busca fotos en los post del foro y visita los que mas te gusten o te de tiempo.
Un saludo, ah y saca fotos.

----------


## FranciscoJose

hola amigos, lo prometido es deuda, asi que para saldarla aqui teneis unas fotos. Al final te hice caso Juanlo pero el tiempo paso rapido y no pude ver mas, tenia que estar de vuelta pronto. Saludos

----------

